# [CUPS] No detecta impresora Samsung ML-1640 (Abierto)

## ZaPa

Hola.

Estoy teniendo algunos problemas para hacer funcionar la multifunción Samsung ML-1640 en gentoo. Otras veces ha funcionado sin problemas pero esta vez no se que ocurre, Cups no muestra nada en impresoras locales, no la detecta.

lsusb al conectar la impresora: 

```
Bus 003 Device 005: ID 04e8:3292 Samsung Electronics Co., Ltd ML-1640 Series Laser Printer
```

/var/log/messages:

```
Jan 22 12:42:07 ZaPa-Portatil kernel: [ 6590.560635] usb 3-1: udev 6, busnum 3, minor = 261

Jan 22 12:42:07 ZaPa-Portatil kernel: [ 6590.560651] usb 3-1: New USB device found, idVendor=04e8, idProduct=3292

Jan 22 12:42:07 ZaPa-Portatil kernel: [ 6590.560660] usb 3-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

Jan 22 12:42:07 ZaPa-Portatil kernel: [ 6590.560670] usb 3-1: Product: ML-1640 Series

Jan 22 12:42:07 ZaPa-Portatil kernel: [ 6590.560678] usb 3-1: Manufacturer: Samsung Electronics Co., Ltd.

Jan 22 12:42:07 ZaPa-Portatil kernel: [ 6590.560686] usb 3-1: SerialNumber: 144QBACS900240Z.

Jan 22 12:42:07 ZaPa-Portatil kernel: [ 6590.560995] usb 3-1: usb_probe_device

Jan 22 12:42:07 ZaPa-Portatil kernel: [ 6590.561004] usb 3-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Jan 22 12:42:07 ZaPa-Portatil kernel: [ 6590.562836] usb 3-1: adding 3-1:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

Jan 22 12:42:07 ZaPa-Portatil kernel: [ 6590.563374] hub 3-0:1.0: state 7 ports 5 chg 0000 evt 0002

```

He instalado el paquete splix que es el que da soporte para Samsung.

La version que tengo instalada de cups es la: 1.6.4. 

En el kernel esta deshabilitado (en el config) el modulo usblp y cups esta compilando con la USE usb activada.

¿Alguna idea?

Un saludo.

----------

## esteban_conde

Prueba con gutenprint, hace tiempo me pasaba lo mismo que a ti, el caso es que vi una referencia a ese paquete (no recuerdo los detalles) y lo instalé, la impresora se sigue configurando con el navegador en la dirección 127.0.0.1:631.

----------

## quilosaq

 *ZaPa wrote:*   

> ...y cups esta compilando con la USE usb activada.
> 
> ...

 ¿y la USE dbus?

----------

## ZaPa

Hola.

Si, cups tambien esta compilado con la USE dbus:

```

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] net-print/cups-1.6.4  USE="X acl dbus filters pam python ssl threads usb -debug -gnutls -java -kerberos -lprng-compat (-selinux) -static-libs -xinetd -zeroconf" LINGUAS="es -ca -fr -ja -ru" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7 -python2_6" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 -python2_6" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

He instalado gutenprint y nada, sigue sin detectar cups la impresora.

Un saludo.

----------

## quilosaq

¿Tienes udev arrancado?

(si tienes openrc)

```
rc-status -a | grep udev
```

----------

## ZaPa

Hola de nuevo.

Si lo tengo arrancado:

```
rc-status -a | grep udev

 udev-mount                                                        [  started  ]

 udev                                                              [  started  ]
```

Saludos.

----------

## quilosaq

Todo parece estar bien.

Prueba en otro puerto usb y/o con otro cable usb.

----------

## esteban_conde

Otra cosa que se olvida de vez en cuando es arrancar el demonio /etc/init.d/cupsd

----------

## ZaPa

Hola.

El demonio cupsd esta levantado ya que accedo a la administración de CUPS via web.

El cable USB tambien esta en perfectas condiciones ya que con una máquina con Ubuntu la detecta y funciona sin problemas. Con gentoo tambien ha funcionado en instalaciones anteriores perfectamente y sin problema,ahora, no se que esta ocurriendo.

Un saludo.

----------

## esteban_conde

Aunque no me parece raro que no te funcione habiendolo hecho antes ya que a mi me pasó algo parecido se me están acabando las ideas, mira a ver si tienes ese listado igual que yo, pues me parece que ahí va tu impresora.

 *listado wrote:*   

> localhost 5.2 # ls |grep -i samsung
> 
> stp-samsung-ml-1250.5.2.ppd.gz
> 
> stp-samsung-ml-1450.5.2.ppd.gz
> ...

 

Me quiero acordar que en mi caso una pixma-mp240 de canon descomprimí el archivo, lo metí en model y luego al configurar di su direccion en cups.

----------

## ZaPa

Hola.

Todo eso al parecer esta correcto.

Cups no me da la opción ni de elegir el archivo ppd de mi impresora, lo que ocurre es esto, no aparece nada en impresoras locales:

http://oi40.tinypic.com/ddndao.jpg

Saludos.

----------

## esteban_conde

Recompila cups y gutenprint, si has actualizado alguna cosa puede que se te hayan quedado descolgadas. *mi version de cups wrote:*   

> esteban@localhost ~ $ equery l cups
> 
>  * Searching for cups ...
> 
> [IP-] [  ] net-print/cups-1.7.0:0
> ...

 

 *gutenprint wrote:*   

> esteban@localhost ~ $ equery l gutenprint
> 
>  * Searching for gutenprint ...
> 
> [IP-] [  ] net-print/gutenprint-5.2.9:0
> ...

 

Tengo instalado gnome-3.8 pero con gnome-2.32 desde donde actualicé ya funcionaba bién.

----------

## ZaPa

Hola.

Gracias por vuestras respuestas. El compilar cups y gutenprint lo he hecho ya varias veces sin exito.

Realmente estoy perdido frente este problema no se por donde puede ir la cosa. 

He estado bastante tiempo buscando y demas y sin resultado.

Un saludo.

----------

## quilosaq

Prueba 

```
emerge -pv --deep --changed-use cups
```

 a ver si te reinstala algo.

Si no hace nada prueba lo mismo con world.

----------

## ZaPa

Hola.

He estado haciendo comprobaciones. He probado otro dispositivo hp multifunción y este si lo detecta cups, pero la Samsung ML-1640 no la detecta para nada, como si no hubiese nada conectado.

EDITO:

He encontrado la solución en este enlace: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cups/+bug/420015/comments/20

Mi problema en este caso era el siguiente en /dev/bus/usb/003, aparecia lo siguiente:

```

crw-rw-r-- 1 root android 189, 260 ene 27 10:26 005

```

No entiendo por que, aparece el dispositivo (en este caso la impresora) con el grupo android, la solucion:

```
chgrp lp 005
```

Pero ahora mi pregunta es....

¿Porque asigna el dispositivo en el grupo android? 

¿Como realizar este cambio permanentemente para que no vuelva a ocurrir con otro dispositivo?

----------

